# Google buys Bumptop



## Lanks (Mar 9, 2010)

Last week, Bumptop announced on their website http://bumptop.com/ that Google had acquired their services. 

I had never heard of Bumptop until reading the news article. 

Curious, I downloaded a copy from their site whilst it was still available and had a play. I found it really interesting as its something Ive never seen before, a 3D desktop with a lot of flexibility. It looks very smart, and surprisingly, didnt seem to slow my pc down (apart from when it first loaded up at start-up) Another thing, it doesnt spoil your original desktop, so when you exit it, your nicely organised icons are left intact.

If anyone has ever used it, it would be great to share your thoughts. 

You cant download it from them anymore for free, I think you can go to download.com here and get yourself a copy.

Alternatively, heres a video from youtube if you want to see what its like. 

Im not sure Id use it all the time but its quite fun, and you have to respect their effortsJ

Take care people

lanks


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I never pay for anything lol


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Looks like some third parties are trying to bring the Windows desktop up to the standard of a Linux desktop.

We've had capabilities like that for years now.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Free version is no more!

Cnet link does not download it either : -(

http://eol.bumptop.com/



> More than three years ago, we set out to completely change the way people use their desktops. We're very grateful for all your support over that time - not just financially but also through all the encouraging messages from people who found BumpTop inspiring, useful, and just downright fun.
> 
> Today, we have a big announcement to make: we're excited to announce that we've been acquired by Google! This means that BumpTop (for both Windows and Mac) will no longer be available for sale. Additionally, no updates to the products are planned.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Lanks (Mar 9, 2010)

Blackmirror said:


> I never pay for anything lol


Sorry, my wording wasn't great "You cant download it from them anymore for free, I think you can go to download.com here and get yourself a copy."

Sound like you have to pay for it i know, apologies.

They did do a free version, which i got but they have since removed it and you have to buy the Pro version, i guess until Google re-vamps it....


----------



## Lanks (Mar 9, 2010)

jiml8 said:


> Looks like some third parties are trying to bring the Windows desktop up to the standard of a Linux desktop.
> 
> We've had capabilities like that for years now.


Cheers jiml8, what versions of Linux have these capabilites, i'd be interested to have a look!


----------



## Lanks (Mar 9, 2010)

Mumbodog said:


> Free version is no more!
> 
> Cnet link does not download it either : -(
> 
> ...


Mumbodog is correct, the cnet link now gives you another file  Sorry! When i checked it was still working!

I have the installer for Bumptop downloaded (Bumptop said to download and save the copy before they had to stop allowing it) If anyone wants it, i can put it on a file sharing site if you want? Or if you have any other suggestions, just let me know


----------



## Iguana56 (Mar 31, 2010)

It reminds me of the computer on Jurassic Park. The desktop program from JP is real but I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

lanks2010 said:


> Cheers jiml8, what versions of Linux have these capabilites, i'd be interested to have a look!


Any version that runs compiz. Which is to say, pretty much any version that you want to run that uses X windows.


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

After your post I decided to do some searching on the program. The program looks pretty cool but I don't know about it being my primary desktop. Thanks for informative post.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Knoppix has more than anything i know of ,that's if you care to download the big 8gig ISO or you can just go with 6.2 ISO and download as you wish after it's on hard disk

It's meant to run live CD but you can install to partition


----------



## nevets04 (May 9, 2010)

That looks so cool, thanks for the share.


----------



## Lanks (Mar 9, 2010)

Iguana56 said:


> It reminds me of the computer on Jurassic Park. The desktop program from JP is real but I can't remember the name of it.


Yeah you are right mate, i've found a similar picture online. 
Apparently according to imdb the OS is UNIX 4.0.5:

"The park software is written in Pascal; a program is clearly visible in one of the monitor close-ups on the UNIX system. The graphical interface was the experimental Silicon Graphics 3D File System Navigator. The version number of the Silicon Graphics UNIX Operating System is 4.0.5"

Jurassic Park was 1993, quite a while ago for a 3D OS....


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Looks like it might need a newer Avatar


----------



## Lanks (Mar 9, 2010)

Noyb..... LEGEND! Thanks a lot mate, love it


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

It's just fantastic!


----------



## Lanks (Mar 9, 2010)

antech said:


> It's just fantastic!


Glad you like it mate


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

lanks2010 said:


> Yeah you are right mate, i've found a similar picture online.
> Apparently according to imdb the OS is UNIX 4.0.5:
> 
> "The park software is written in Pascal; a program is clearly visible in one of the monitor close-ups on the UNIX system. The graphical interface was the experimental Silicon Graphics 3D File System Navigator. The version number of the Silicon Graphics UNIX Operating System is 4.0.5"
> ...


The young girl in the movie, when they had barricaded themselves in the control room and were trying to get the door locks to activate because the velociraptors were trying to get in, sat down at one of the computers and looked at it and said: "This is a Unix system.......I KNOW this!" (that may not be the exact quote, but it's close). So those of us that payed attention to the movie  already knew those computers "were" running a Unix of some sort.


----------



## Lanks (Mar 9, 2010)

LauraMJ said:


> The young girl in the movie, when they had barricaded themselves in the control room and were trying to get the door locks to activate because the velociraptors were trying to get in, sat down at one of the computers and looked at it and said: "This is a Unix system.......I KNOW this!" (that may not be the exact quote, but it's close). So those of us that payed attention to the movie  already knew those computers "were" running a Unix of some sort.







Thanks youtube


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

s


----------

